# Craftsman 101.28910 value



## Wrencher2423 (Oct 21, 2017)

I have the opportunity to purchase a craftsman 101.28910 lathe in great shape. The original owner has died and family wants rid of it. I have no idea what it may be worth. they say it runs but that's all they know about the machine. I am going to look at it Monday evening and wanted so idea of what to look for and whats a fair price. I had a south bend 8k awhile back and sold it and keep trying to replace it. I use it sparingly and don't need a production machine but love to play around making things. any advise would be awesome. thanks.


----------



## Kernbigo (Oct 21, 2017)

i had a 10x42" and sold it for $1000


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 21, 2017)

IIRC the 289 is a bench model,  800-1200 would be the range; depends on condition and accessories
Mark
ps maybe even a wee bit more for a really nice one.  Depends on where you live too.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 23, 2017)

I pretty much agree.  Beyond one spindle chuck and a tailstock chuck, any OEM accessories (like a steady rest) would add to that.


----------

